# Adding sand to aquarium with fish in it...



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Am I supposed to remove the fish?
Cause I didn't.
Didn't even think of it.
They didnt seem affected by it, cause as I was adding to one side, they went to the other. 
I added some yesterday, and some today. The waters definitely cloudier than yesterday, though I assume it's just a waiting game, and I shouldve rinsed better.

I also rescaped one of my betta tanks, with sand, and removed him, since it's only a 2.5 so I didn't wanna move everything around with him still in it. Figured that would stress em out more!

any advice on adding sand to the tank? I should be adding more tomorrow too...
And putting sand in ALL my tanks!!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

As a general rule, I'd say it's better NOT to, but if you go very slowly and carefully and do your best not to stir the sand up any more than you have to. . . in some cases it's easier all around to do it fish-in. Keep in mind that they're breathing through the water, and sand particles in the water are not going to make things easy on their little gills, so be very careful, rinse rinse rinse, create as little dust as humanly possible, and add in tiny handfuls at a time, rather than a nice easy dump. . . Can't wait to see the new scapes!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

When I added sand to my tank I took my fish out to prevent them from stressing. I only had six fish at the time so I just placed them in a 2.5 critter keeper until I was done. Using a cooler would be best although, but I couldn't find mine. Do the tanks you're adding sand to already have gravel? Because using a kitty litter scoop is a great way to remove it.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I removed the gravel before I decided to add sand, and I only did a cup at a time, to enemy distribute it..
Pictures will be coming soon!


----------

